
Show HN: All-in-one peer tutoring management for schools - nicholaschiang
https://tutorbook.app
======
lwhsiao
The page seems to be marketed for schools, but it's hard to find the features
I would care about as a school. It looks like I'm unable to sign up as a
supervisor without some verification code, so it's hard to explore and see
what features might benefit me.

Inevitably, there will also be questions about how you are different than X,
it would be nice to have a feature comparison up front, so I know why I would
want to choose tutorbook over something like
[https://www.joinknack.com/](https://www.joinknack.com/),
[https://kudocollab.com/](https://kudocollab.com/),
[http://www.tutorbuddies.com/](http://www.tutorbuddies.com/), etc.

------
nicholaschiang
For those who don't want to create an account:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=futh125ovR8&list=PLEzY0VQMBw...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=futh125ovR8&list=PLEzY0VQMBwhlKtJR13s_u_3vxXa9JM-
C_)

